# Linksys router WRT54G with Android OS



## vonsin (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

I recently configured a Linksys router WRT54G on my desk top which uses XP Operating system. 
My wireless devise is a Samsung Tablet with Android Operating System. My network is detected. I my network is detected and password was used to log on. The status on the device indicates "Connected". However I am unable to get to internet.

Any assistance to trouble shoot this issue would be appreciated.

Thank you,


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

When you say "configured" to a PC with Win XP, what do you mean? 

I have 2 of the same router and its just plug and play. No settings to be configured.

Try a factory reset (switch is on back of router) or download the latest firmware for it.

It should just work when you type the password and name into your tablet (or search for your network and just enter a password).


----------



## vonsin (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks. The factory reset resolved the issue.

When you say "configured" to a PC with Win XP, what do you mean? I meant I used the defult IP address as well as the disc to set up the router. The OS is XP Pro. Maybe "configured" was a poor choice of word.


----------



## vonsin (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

When I attempted to schedule a task using the Scheduled Task tool in Control Panel, I received the following error messages: 


The new task has been created, but may not run because the account information could not be set. 
The specific error is: 
0x80070005: Access is denied.
Try using the Task page Browse button to locate the application. 

Any assistance to resolve would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vonsin (Oct 20, 2011)

*Samsung Android driver - WI-FI Tab GT-P7510MAVXAB32G*

Hi,

I have a WI-FI Samsung Android GT-P7510 tablet that windows XP operating system is not recognizing.

I downloaded a driver from the Samsung website. However it is for mobile phones. I installed Kies and that did not resolve the issue either. The tab was also reset to factory settings. 

I tried to troubleshoot when the message USB device is not recognized. It indicated no driver is installed for this device.

Any assistance to get the correct driver would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------

